# Help ID



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

So was feeding the tank reef roids today and noticed these two things.

I think this is a feather duster but not sure. Have not seen anything poke out yet.



Close up



And this other thing. I think it is a sponge but again not sure.



Please help and thanks.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

vermatid snails. They shoot out a web to collect food and irritate your corals. They might damage or destroy your corals as well.

No real way to get rid of them.

other picture looks like pineapple sponge. Harmless and good for the tank


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Could I just cut the verbatim snail off?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Could I just cut the verbatim snail off?


Superglue the hole shut.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

There is no real way to get rid of them. You could try to starve them by putting super glue on the hole but it might not take or come off eventually.

I've heard of a few things that can eat them but again it's not definite.

This is one of those buggers that once you get in your tank you'll pretty much always have.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Did it come from the coral it is attached to?
Or something else?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

yep!!!!!!!


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Yikes that coral was from a very very reputable store. Guess I m going to dip from now on.


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

I think I have one or more of these on snail shell i recently purchased. The snail ended up not making it but I figured I would leave the shell in for the coraline on it as well as the extra free shell for a large red hermit crab I have. Time to freshwater the snail I think!


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

based on Alt's description I might have one or two in my system as the other day I saw it sitting on the overflow with a web coming out of it...Cant we just pull him off out of the water? how would you super glue inside the water?


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

Our 90 was full of these stupid vermited snails for the first year or so. The ones on the plastic overflow come off fairly easy. If the hard shell around them broke open, my cleaner shrimp would eat up the animal inside. I am not sure if I trained the cleaner shrimp to know there is food inside and he took over and ate them all. Or if getting the hang of the reef and getting nutrients in check was what got rid of them.

While at the worst, you could see silky spider webs in some of the lower flow holes in the rockwork. The film they spew out does effect corals tho, I was very new and didn't have anything real special for coral. The string stuff will definitely bother zoas enough to keep them closed tho. If they are within a coral frag or colony when I buy it, I just glue the hole shut, but prefer to remove the whole shell whenever possible.


----------

